# What lighting for HC in a fluval edge?



## sammyman (Apr 24, 2010)

I am looking into lighting for my Edge and wanted to know what you think for HC requirements and my edge setup. I think these are the 3 ways I may go:

1. 2 x MR11 LED lights + 10W Coralife Mini Bulb

2. 2 x MR16 LED lights (hack) + 10W Coralife Mini Bulb

3. Take the parts from a Catalina 8in 13W 2 BULB COMPACT LIGHTHOUSE HOOD and fit them into my hood somehow.

Which will be sufficient for growing HC?

Also what do you recommend for a nightlight (blue led setup).

Thanks


----------



## sammyman (Apr 24, 2010)

It seems like the more I research, the less I understand. Some people say HC is a low to medium light plant, while others say you need lots of light!? So I would rather not go the route of doing a bunch of mods to the lighting. Would rather keep it simple with the LED lights so I can keep evaporation to a minimum. 

Will this be enough for growing HC (LED MR11's)?


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

I think you will need some high lights with CO2. I wouldnt even try to grow HC without co2. Im not an expert with lighting or leds so i cant help you there.


----------



## sammyman (Apr 24, 2010)

I have the CO2 on the way, but I have time since I am still doing this immersed.


----------



## martinpc (Apr 20, 2010)

*growth=light*



sammyman said:


> I am looking into lighting for my Edge and wanted to know what you think for HC requirements and my edge setup. I think these are the 3 ways I may go:
> 
> 1. 2 x MR11 LED lights + 10W Coralife Mini Bulb
> 
> ...


From reading around here on the forums, HC needs lots of light especially for growth. A lot of people here have used way more light than they need and they get great growth followed by lots of algae. I think it is a issue with patience. Slow growth is better.

Option 2 ought to be good enough, though it might be a slow growth. Option 3 would be great, but you will probably have an algae problem at some point.


----------

